# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  مشکل در آخرین قسمت نصب Zend

## afshin2740

سلام و خسته نباشید.
من بعد از انجام دادن کلیه مراحل ، موفق به نصب Zend Framework شدم. کلیه تنظیمات رو با سرور Xampp انجام دادم. ولی وقتی آدرس پروژه رو در آدرس بار وارد کردم ، به جای ریدایرکت شدن به صفحه public/index.php پوشه های Zend دیده میشن ! 

من موقع استفاده از شل برای ایجاد پروژه، پروژه ای به اسم site ایجاد کردم

ولی وقتی آدرس زیر رو وارد می کنم، با چند تا پوشه برخورد میکنم :

http://localhost/site/

.zfproject.xml
application/
docs/
library/
public/
tests/

اگه میشه راهنمایی بفرمایین ! ممنون میشم !

----------


## masoud_tamizy

من شخصا با Xamp نتونستم کار کنم ولی توصیه می کنم که Wamp رو نصب کنید .

----------


## narsic

با سلام
خود زند کاری برای انتقال دادن شما به صفحه اول انجام نمیده.
شما میتونید پروژه رو با آدرس
http://localhost/site/public/index.php
فراخوانی کنید.
اما برای اینکه بتونید از آدرس http://localhost/site/ هم استفاده کنید باید از mode_rewrite استفاده کنید.
موفق باشید

----------


## golihaghighi

در .htaccess ریشه http://localhost/site/ این رو بنویس
RewriteEngine On
 
RewriteRule ^\.htaccess$ - [F]
 
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} =""
RewriteRule ^.*$ /public/index.php [NC,L]
 
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/public/.*$
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ /public/$1
 
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} -f
RewriteRule ^.*$ - [NC,L]
 
RewriteRule ^public/.*$ /public/index.php [NC,L]

----------

